# Play ball!!!!



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Bernie's a star baseball player




I would love to post pictures, but I don't know how to make a picture bigger or post two pictures at a time. Thanks.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Put a link to your image in image brackets. 

i.e.,

[ IMG ] link goes here [ / IMG ] 

You need to remove all the spaces though inside of those brackets so that there are none (i.e., bracketIMGbracket). You should be able to post up to ten pictures at a time.

edit: all links to your images need to be enclosed in separate brackets.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks. It's not working. No biggy!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I use imageshack. I just upload my images there, then copy and paste the link directly into my post. It gives you the option of what size you want to make your picture.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Chowder. I'm with AOL and all my pictures are in a "My Pictures" folder. I never have a problem downloading to my Whippet group or to my website Home Page. My friend animated my boys. Check them out under Contact Us. Hey, I almost moved to Raleigh. I had my condo up for sale in '05 after Wilma but the real estate market tanked. I loved Raleigh. Dogs are also my favorite people - esp. the more time I spend with people


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the picture of Bernie!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Cute, I love the little hat!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks - it was fun taking his picture. The kids that gave me their baseball were off to the side laughing.


----------

